# 3rd Annual Park ST Bike Show/Alameda CA



## island schwinn (Aug 19, 2013)

i'm having my 3rd annual vintage and classic bike show in alameda,ca on october 12th this year.coinciding with the park st car show.the last couple years have been great with a good turnout.lots of bikes,cars,food,drink,and people watching.and it's all free to get in.
if you want to show a bike or 2,or as many as you want,just pm me or respond to the email on the bottom of the flyer.this is the link to the car show webpage.

http://www.shopparkstreet.com/carshow.html

here are directions due to street closures for the car show:
exit high street from 880.
go west towards alameda.
cross over the bridge and about 2 blocks turn right on lincoln ave.
continue on lincoln past broadway.about 2 blocks past broadway turn left on everett st.
first right is webb ave.turn right and the setup is at the end of the street.
you will then need to park down the street,space is available if you get there before 10 am.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 3, 2013)

bump it up.
i appreciate all the support in past years.hope to repeat it again this year.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 9, 2013)

btt.hope some locals make it out,if even just to look around.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Sep 10, 2013)

This is a cool event with the added bonus of being smack-dab in the middle of a sweet car show. Looking forward to it!


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 10, 2013)

lookin forward to seeing you again,mark.
here's a pic from last year.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 10, 2013)

Hope to make this one.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 13, 2013)

an old friend is bringing some cool iron for the show.he has some pretty rare bikes.i can't even remember some of the names.i might trailer out a few of mine just to represent the rust.


----------



## P.N.A. (Sep 14, 2013)

I should be there Brian. I told my boss I needed the weekend off for my show. I'm hoping I can have Mary's dads old 80's Schwinn cruiser back up and going. Maybe we can get some of the bikes from your show at mine  gonna be a great weekend next month!!


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 15, 2013)

i'm planning on hitting stockton also.i might load up the trailer with all my junk,i mean bikes.


----------



## slick (Sep 15, 2013)

Here is a schedule for the rest of the year for the California events for those of you that are wondering? 


September 21st:  Tour De Fat in San Francisco inside Golden Gate park.
September 22nd:  Rolling Relics Livermore ride 1246 E. Stanley Blvd. meet at 10am
September 28th:  The Rat Bike Rodeo in Elk Grove hosted by the Hooligans bicycle club
September 29th:   Rusty Riders 10am in Carnegie Park in Livermore,Ca. 
October 12th:      Park st. Bike show hosted by island schwinn 1522 Park St. in Alameda.Ca.
October 13th:      Stockton Cycle show, Stockton Fairgrounds Bike show and swap meet
October 26th:  Rolling Relics Halloween costume ride Vintage Bicycle Supply,4370 24th St. 4pm
November 24th: Rolling Relics ride 345 Taylor Rd. Lodi,Ca. meet at 10am and leave at 11am.
December  ? Location TBA. We will be having a Holiday/Christmas party. No bikes. Just a celebration with food, cocktails, and possibly a band???? We will be getting together to get our rides scheduled for the entire year of 2014 so pick your month and meeting location so i can get flyers printed and handed out.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 27, 2013)

nor cal is rolling the next few weeks.saturday is the rat bike ride,sunday is the rusty riders livermore ride.sat the 12th is my show and sun the 13th is the rolling relics stockton show.come on out and support the folks putting these events on.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 7, 2013)

is anybody from here coming to the alameda show? chime in if you plan on coming out.i'll make sure to save some space.last year we got crowded out by the bike valet parking,but i think i got it taken care of this year.more exposure and room.


----------



## slick (Oct 10, 2013)

This is going to be a killer show! Who else is coming out? Stockton is sunday after this show, It's like mardi gras for bikes!! Shows, swaps, great friends and good times! Let's do this!!!


----------



## zephyrblau (Oct 11, 2013)

I plan to be there with the Hextube  Looking forward to it!


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 11, 2013)

look forward to seeing everyone.i posted simple directions in the first post,so write them down.


----------



## hoss (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 15, 2013)

*show*

Wow had a great time,thanks Brian for all your hard work,good times good people.




IMG_2621 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr



IMG_2627 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr



IMG_2655 (Medium) by krate-mayhem, on Flickr

 some of my pictures of the car show and some of the bikes at the show if you what to see them

http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157636525281836/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157636525595964/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157636526067413/


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 15, 2013)

thanks for posting all the pics guys.it was cool hanging out.i appreciate the support.


----------

